# Oversized Paperweights



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

*Oversized Paperweights--more added!*

I finally got around to utilizing all the foam pieces my director friend gave me a couple years back...








(the obligatory Poe-inspired headstone)










Just finished them this weekend. Did a total of 9 altogether. Not too shabby if I do say so myself.:jol:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

those are pretty awesome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not shabby at all - and you must have a really big desk for those paperweights


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really like how the Lenore one looks.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Great job very well done and authentic looking


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job - Love the Lenore stone, My greeter is going to be reciting nevermore this year and that stone would be perfect. May have to borrow that one there is still time


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

The finish on "LENORE" is amazing!! Very nice work!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Final pics of the others:














































Except for "Beautiful Nell" which is a play on the headstone in Pumpkinhead, all epitaphs came out of my own feeble little noggin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

How'd you do the moss effect for Lenore? From all appearances it looks like green paint and gloss? Is this correct? I love it and the skull piece in the second pic.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

beautiful work!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Fantastic! Nice work on all of them! I think I still like the detailing on "Lenore" the best. The green is just knockout!


----------

